# outdoor lighting for arena



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

churumbeque said:


> My arena is at least 200' away from my barn so not sure I want to run electricity that far so I got to thinking about solar flood lighting. Has anyone used it? Does it do a good job? My arena is 180x80 and the lights I have found seem to only go out 20' or so and are motion sensored. I want to switch them off and on and I am hoping to be able to get something decent for a few hundred dollars if possible and then add more next yr if it works well. I may just light up the 4 corners but also worried about being blinded by the light since I do not have posts to get it up high.


I'd be curious to hear responses too. I tried everything I could think of couple years back (like solar lights, dragging the extension cord all way down to the ring, etc.) and run out of -working- ideas.


----------

